
Show HN: Visual Bootstrap v4 Website Generator on Steroids - bootstraptor
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bootstrap-blueprints-app
======
bootstraptor
Blueprints App - visual Bootstrap 4 website generator app (MAC & PC) that
features a neat & user friendly interface, 500+ content blocks & 200+ pre-made
page prototypes that will take you through visualizing, prototyping &
exporting in minutes. Bootstraptor here Blueprints app maker

As Indie vendor I constantly need to create hundreds of HTML templates that I
use in my web projects.

I make this simple app to solve my own issue - the rapid creation of HTML
Bootstrap templates that I use in my web projects every day. You can find what
you need easily, using quick navigation among screens that we divided into 17
categories depending on their purpose and characteristics. What you'll get
right now: \- Lifetime access to Blueprints App \- Available for both Windows
& Mac \- Get both the HTML UI Kit + Generator App \- Based on Bootstrap 4
framework, clean HTML, CSS & JS \- Clean, intuitive visual builder interface
\- 500+ responsive content blocks \- Minimalistic block designs \- 200+
example pages \- 30+ navigation panels \- Export .HTML file on native
Bootstrap 4 code, use ready templates \- Get lifetime/year updates – receive
all major updates, no additional cost BTW - all Hunters will get a 70% off
launch. Suggestions We’d love to get some feedback and we're happy to answer
questions!

